# What kind of filters?



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

What kind of filtering should I use?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

are you getting live rock? or live sand? if so, then you don't really need a filter. but it you still want to get one, buy a EMP400, just make sure its not a cansister.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

What is bad about canisters?...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cannisters are ok to use. Actually i preferre them over hob's


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Thank goodness, I thought I was doing something wrong! The other post/thread said they were nitrate factories, that's what the caulerpa is going to be there for!

Why would you want to remove the media in a canister? Doesn't it essentially become "live rock" to some extent? I think I may be missing something here.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh sorry i didn't see this ace. I believe that the filters will convert it over to trates before your skimmer can get it. The lr takes longer to convert over so the skimmer has time to remove what can be at first. Wet drys are very much like this and thats why alot of reefers stay away from them.


----------

